# Black stuff dripping on my food.



## deadmeat (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey guys/gals, I have a Master Forge gas smoker that I have used a lot. It's starting to drip black stuff on my food when cooking. I know what it is, but how do you clean it off. When it cools it's hard like tar. I am getting to the point where I want quit using it. The stuff has built up on the upside of my smoker so much, I don't know how to get it off.


----------



## sb59 (Nov 26, 2014)

Propane torch & paint scraper. Tent your food with foil & open your vents in the future.


----------



## radioguy (Nov 26, 2014)

This is condensation of moist air on the top of your smoker.  It will happen from time to time especially when cooking when weather is cold.  Open vents more, cook at a bit higher temp.  Use insulation  or something to keep your smoker cabinet a bit warmer.  All you need is a few degrees temp to prevent condensing.  Aluminum foil tent always works.

I wipe the insides down with hot water / rag.  Then get it hot and wipe it down with vegetable oil.  Maybe do this once /  twice a year.

RG


----------



## humdinger (Nov 26, 2014)

All good suggestions. Also know that when propane burns, if gives off quite a bit of moisture which adds to the humidity of the cooking chamber. Therefore I don't use water pans anymore, which is something you might want to try. There are many opeinions on this, but I had the same problem, dropped watter pan, and haven't gone back. Also, like SB59 says, keep the vents open for max airflow


----------

